# Alphonse Mucha Appreciation



## ILuvPillows (Oct 21, 2012)

I havent seen many artist appreciation threads in this forum and I feel that this is what is severely lacking. Sure, we all love to see your new band logo and your paintings but let's give it up for the special people who really made something of their expression. As of right now (thanks to my new flatmate) i've completely fallen in love with the poster work of Alphonse Mucha, an early 20th century Media artist. These are just a few of his works, there are many books both on him as well as his prints which are definitely worth the purchase.















and my personal favourite






For all of you that know of Mucha, feel free to add to this thread. For all of the new founders, I hope this thread introduces you to something new.

Enjoy.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 21, 2012)

I've never been a huge fan of his work, but Alphonse Mucha was far ahead of his time. For art that is nearly 100 years old, his work still has that fresh, lifelike and yet fantastical look and feel many modern artists struggle to achieve with more widely available resources. I can certainly appreciate the skill and uniqueness of his work, especially for the time period.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 22, 2012)

First time hearing of him. I'm liking it!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a treat for the eyes, no doubt.


----------



## -42- (Nov 20, 2012)

I love Mucha, this is my desktop, for reference.


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 21, 2012)

Most people know his "art nouveau" style work, but my favs are his huge paintings from his "Slav Epic" series. (gallery at bottom of this article)-

The Slav Epic | A Journey Through Slavic Culture

for a sense of the painting sizes-


----------

